# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT) تحديثات :  EMT v3.15.00 Released - Discussion Here [UPD: Dec 31, 2021]

## mohamed73



----------


## mohamed73

_
Improved the stability of MTK Module Special tab functions (Supported to  MTK Dimensity 1200), Supported No Auth / No Credits / OneKey Factory  Reset, Reset FRP, Erase Userdata/FRP, Unlock / Relock Bootloader, Auth  Service, Flash etc functions! 
Added Xiaomi Blackshark 4/4S/4PRO/4SPRO, Redmi NOTE 11_4G etc models, Supported Flash, Factory Reset, Reset FRP etc functions! 
Added VIVO Y50T, Y20T etc models, Supported Factory Reset, Reset FRP etc functions!   ADDED MTK MODULE:
No Auth / No Credits / OneKey
CPU's Supported All Brands Models:
MT6735, MT6737, MT6739, MT6750, MT6753, MT6755, MT6757, MT6758, MT6761,  MT6762, MT6763, MT6765, MT6768, MT6771, MT6779, MT6785, MT6781, MT6785,  MT6795, MT6797, MT6799, MT6833, MT6853, MT6873, MT6875, MT6877, MT6883,  MT6885, MT6889, MT6893, MT6891Z, MT6893 - Factory Reset
- Reset FRP
- Erase Userdata/FRP
- Unlock Bootloader
- Relock Bootloader
- Authentication Service
- Flash  XIAOMI MODULE:
Need Auth Service (For Find Device is OFF)
Following Models by EDL Mode: Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Partition File Manager
- BLACKSHARK 4 (PENROSE)
- BLACKSHARK 4S (PENROSE)
- BLACKSHARK 4 PRO (KAISER)
- BLACKSHARK 4S PRO (KAISER) 
No Auth / No Credits
Following Models by Flash Mode: Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Reset ID, Partition File Manager
- REDMI NOTE 11_4G (SELENES)
TIPS: If phone relock after network connect, need to install VPN and disable the xiaomi etc apk network first!  VIVO MODULE:
Following Models by EDL Mode: Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Reset ID
- Y50T (PD2023E)
- Y20T (PD2093F)  CHANGED
- Added "Erase Userdata/FRP" function for MTK Module, Supported Onekey Factory Reset/Reset FRP
- Improved the stability of MTK Module Special tab functions
- Improved "Factory Reset" function for Huawei module
- Improved "Factory Reset (Meta)" function for each module
- Fixed Reset FRP bugs for VIVO Y30, Y20, IQOO U1X etc models
- Fixed Known bugs  INFO
How to use the "Special" tab function of MTK Module:
1.Install MTK drivers (Home > Drivers)
2.Uninstall UsbDk Runtime Libraries (If installed already)
3.Install UsbDk Runtime Libraries (Home > Tools)
4.Reboot pc and then try again  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
EmeGSM Team
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------

